# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  ا     كود فك الشفرة lg kp500

## kikos123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركته   
 ممكن يا اخوة كود فك الشفرة lg kp500 
 emei:359858030190134

----------

